# Bloodline Thread....



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok I'm trying to make a list of bloodlines. I want to list bloodlines for APBT, American Bully and Amstaff. Please post any lines you know and what they are....

Here's some that I have..

*APBT*

Alligator
Bolio
Boudreaux
Carver 
Chinaman
Clouse
Colby
Crenshaw
Eli
Gator
Hemphill
Ishikawa
Jeep
Larum
Lar-San
Lightner
Mayday
OFRN
Red Boy
Six Bits
Sorrells 
Tant's
Wallace
Wildside
Woods

Klassic K9
Maverick ( Boudroeax dog)
Sarona
Ishikawa

*Old Bloodlines-*

*American Bully-*

Razors Edge
Gotty
Camelot
Peterson
Remyline
Ghanghis Khan
OG Greyline
Mikeland
21 blck jack
Cordiero
Butthead

*Show/ Working Lines*

TNT

*AmStaff-*

Ruffian
White Rock
Gaff
Chaos
Sierra
Perdue

Rounder's (Ruffian)
Tacoma
Tonkawa (Ruffian)


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

How old do you want to go? Some of the bloodlines I mention I don't think exist in pure form nowadays.

AmStaff: 

Ruffian
White Rock
Gaff

APBT: 

Mayday
Six Bits
Larum
Hemphill
Clouse
Bolio
Lightner
Wallace
Ishikawa
Wildside
Tant's

AmBully: 

Remyline is one I've heard thrown around a bit. 
Chaos (though you will find debate about whether they're bully or not). 
Camelot, Peterson (same debate, of course).


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well i was thinking of making this in a sticky when it's finished so if you wanna go back then you can. Just so people can see what which lines go with which dogs...


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

thank you, very helpful!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

PBN said:


> thank you, very helpful!


I think when it is finished it will be a helpful resource!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

American Bully-
Ghanghis khan (derived from Og greyline)
OG greyline(before juan gotti)
Mikeland
21 blck jack (branch of gotti)
Cordiero (debatable)
butthead


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

APBT's

East Ends Neillson
Limey Kenals Neills
Broadways Jackfrost
Kaiga's is a big one is NZ


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Chaos and TNT are not amstaff bloodlines. Those lines may have amstaff in them,so do many other lines, but are not amstaff lines. In fact, I would consider Chaos, Ambullies. Larum dogs also go back to amstaffs. Some people would consider both larum and TNT pitterstaffs.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Bethb2007 said:


> Chaos and TNT are not amstaff bloodlines. Those lines may have amstaff in them,so do many other lines, but are not amstaff lines. In fact, I would consider Chaos, Ambullies. Larum dogs also go back to amstaffs. Some people would consider both larum and TNT pitterstaffs.


Well from what I have read TNT is amstaff....

Checkout this thread. MSK has many TNT dogs....

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/8040-t-n-t-blood-line.html


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

TNT goes back into amstaff, but the TNT dogs themselves were not AKC registered as amstaffs. Trouble's father was an amstaff, but everything he was bred to was pit bull or amstaff pit crosses. Most people consider them pitterstaffs.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

tnt is 3/4th staff blood enough said. if no game blood has been introduced then its a staff/show line most people consider it show "n" go bloodline but i think for the past 12 years its just a show line. beautiful dogs and grow between the standards but most reach 60-75 pound range and are great weightpull dogs

95% of the time the tnt bloodline is being bred to pure staff bloodlines and sometimes bully lines to correct some faults, its rare to see it being crossed to any game lines anymore.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, TNT goes back into Amstaff, but it is not a line of AKC amstaffs. Many people on this site own pitbull amstaff crosses, and do not admit it or even know it. Just a list of some lines that go back into heavy amstaff pedigrees: Larum, watchdog, kemo, Nevada, York, Knowlwoods, plus many others.


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

*AmStaff-*

Ruffian
White Rock
Gaff
Chaos
Sierra
Perdue[/QUOTE]

Rounder's (Ruffian)
Tacoma
Tonkawa (Ruffian)


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

*APBT *
Klassic K9
Maverick ( Boudroeax dog)


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

APBT

Sarona
Ishikawa


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ahh my Phoebe is Ishikawa on her dam's side, lol was wondering how it was spelt, heheh cause I spell it wrong even though it's on her papers, llol thanks


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

this will be good to have


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

APBT

Nigerino
Cowboy


----------



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

are any physical traits/characteristics behind the names????


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

Where does mine fall in 

Midnight Cowboy/Zebo


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

fighting lines,both dogs are well known,i know a bit about zebo from reading up on him,he had alot of personality,also he was a man biter,lol,from what i read he was just misunderstood in my opinion,he was from a ofrn breeding but he is black?most likely he wasnt bred how it says he was on pedigree,in other words he has hung papers,as for midnight cowboy,thats another persons answer,i havent did much studying up on him.love zebo though.


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

kool thanks for the info


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

well ive havent been on this site for quite because hopes of getting one were shot but still interested in them. well i like the color of lar-san and OFRN but what are some other bloodlines that have the same nice light brown color or even a darker red?


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Bethb2007 said:


> TNT goes back into amstaff, but the TNT dogs themselves were not AKC registered as amstaffs. Trouble's father was an amstaff, but everything he was bred to was pit bull or amstaff pit crosses. Most people consider them pitterstaffs.


I thought that trouble was a ch box dog.Was tnt not made for that? So is it not apbt line? Hell I know they can work weight pull anyways.What about Larum? I would like to know is it true apbt or just UKC amstaff show stuff.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Funny, I don't see Gatormouf in there anywhere...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

rob32 said:


> Funny, I don't see Gatormouf in there anywhere...


Lol that was great.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

doughboi said:


> I thought that trouble was a ch box dog.Was tnt not made for that? So is it not apbt line? Hell I know they can work weight pull anyways.What about Larum? I would like to know is it true apbt or just UKC amstaff show stuff.


 Larum dogs are UKC/AKC show dogs. And there are good reasons why a certain man wouldn't give the Trouble dog that championship , lets just say that the owner had a P.H.D. in male bovine excremental leavings. NO Trouble wasn't a Ch. in the respect you mention.

TNT doesn't belong in a list of gamebred dog bloodlines.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Just curious, no one mentioned EZ Rider? American Bully section? that is a blood type right?


----------



## givens_troy (Aug 20, 2013)

can someone tell me what kind and how old my puppy may be I found him he waa thin as a stick about 2 months ago


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

givens_troy said:


> can someone tell me what kind and how old my puppy may be I found him he waa thin as a stick about 2 months ago


You'll probably be better off making your own post in the "intro" section on the board. Feel free to post up pics but be aware there is no real way to tell what breed of dog you have for sure without a pedigree or some sort of lineage at the very least.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

